# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  El caudal del Guadiana ha descendido un 67% y el del Tajo un 78% en un año

## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo el enlace de una noticia que publica hoy el periódico HOY de Badajoz:

http://www.hoy.es/v/20120416/regiona...-20120416.html

Y a continuación la copio para mayor facilidad:

"REGIONAL
El caudal del Guadiana ha descendido un 67% y el del Tajo un 78% en un año
La escasez de lluvias ha hecho que las cuencas españolas registren 1.548 metros cúbicos de agua por segundo, cuando hace doce meses eran 5.060
16.04.12 - 00:22 -
REDACCIÓN | BADAJOZ.

   Los dos grandes ríos que atraviesan Extremadura notan los efectos de la falta de lluvia. No están solos en este balance, el caudal de los principales ríos españoles ha descendido un 69,4 por ciento en los últimos doce meses debido a la escasez de precipitaciones, según datos del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente.

La cantidad de metros cúbicos de agua por segundo que recorren las estaciones de medición instaladas en las distintas cuencas hidrográficas se ha reducido desde el mes de abril de 2011 de unos 5.060 metros cúbicos a los 1.548 registrados en la actualidad.

La cuenca del Guadiana registra un descenso acusado -un 67%- especialmente a su paso por Badajoz, donde la cantidad de metros cúbicos ha bajado de los 34 a los 11.

El Tajo registra un caudal nulo a su paso por varias estaciones de medición, como ocurre en Alcántara, Torrejón y Valdecañas, todas ellas en la provincia de Cáceres, si bien es cierto que aumenta un 27% a su paso por Bolarque (Cuenca). En conjunto, el caudal de los ríos que forman parte de la cuenca del Tajo ha bajado en estos últimos doce meses de 843 metros cúbicos por segundo a los 182, lo que representa un descenso de un 78,3%.

Sin embargo, las cuencas que más se han resentido por la falta de lluvia no están en Extremadura. Son las del Miño-Sil, y la del Duero, cuyos caudales, a su paso por las estaciones de medición, han decrecido cerca de un 80%. El río Miño a su paso por el embalse de Frieira (Pontevedra) transcurre con un caudal de 71,6 metros cúbicos por segundo, un 79% menos que hace justo un año. También la cuenca del Duero ha visto rebajado su caudal un 79,3%, aunque a su paso por Toro (Zamora) ha bajado un 84% pasando de los 210 metros cúbicos por segundo en abril de 2011 a los 33 que se registran a día de hoy.

El Segura no pierde

En el lado contrario se encuentra el río Segura. Las dos estaciones de medición en Almadenes (Murcia) y Segura en Rojales (Alicante) reflejan un aumento del caudal de un 1,6%, convirtiéndose, de esta manera, en la única cuenca que no pierde metros cúbicos de agua en este año.

Tampoco registra mucha variación el caudal de la cuenca cantábrica, donde muchas de las mediciones evidencian un aumento de metros cúbicos, como es el caso del río Besaya a su paso por Torrelavega (Cantabria), que ha aumentado un 76,5%. Por el contrario, el Urumea a su paso por Ereñozu (Guipúzcoa) ha descendido un 70%.

Por su parte, la cuenca del Guadalquivir disminuye un 58%, y el caudal en la cuenca del Ebro desciende un 55%, mientras que las cuencas internas de Cataluña y la cuenca del Júcar disminuyen un 18 y un 7%, respectivamente."

A continuación os  copio también la imágen del Guadiana a su paso por Badajoz que ilustra el artículo:



Esto es todo, un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Azakán

Y a pesar de estos datos, el gobierno sigue trasvasando al Segura casi el doble del caudal que deja en el Tajo... 

http://saihtajo.chtajo.es/index.php?...ito:AR/mapa:H2

Trasvase: 13,56 m3/seg
Tajo en Aranjuez: 7,83 m3/seg

Lo de siempre, una situación que no tiene nombre, lo que sufrimos en el Tajo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *El caudal del Guadiana ha descendido un 67% y el del Tajo un 78% en un año*
> 
> *El Segura no pierde*
> 
> En el lado contrario se encuentra el río Segura. Las dos estaciones de medición en Almadenes (Murcia) y Segura en Rojales (Alicante) reflejan un aumento del caudal de un 1,6%, convirtiéndose, de esta manera, en la única cuenca que no pierde metros cúbicos de agua en este año.


Creo que con lo resaltado en negrita, ya está todo dicho.

Lo que yo digo... algún día veremos el río Segura ser navegable hasta Cieza si hace falta a costa de esquilmar al Tajo y a todo lo que se les ponga por delante. Dentro de poco veremos a los petroleros y buques de carga enfilar la bocana en Guardamar de Segura y remontar río arriba.

¿Y cuando se acabe el agua de Entrepeñas y Buendía qué van a hacer? Mandarán a camiones cisternas a robar agua de otras cuencas, y así sucesivamente  :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

Otra vez se confunde porcentaje y volumen, y van...
El 22% de 34 es mucho más que el 101% de 1, como 10 veces.
Ya le gustaría a los regantes del Sureste que pasasen una media de 11 m3/seg. por Rojales.
Normalmente por aquí el río lleva como máximo 1 m3/seg.
Y por Guardamar, su desembocadura, 0 m3/seg.
En otros hilos he visto cosas de 1000 m3/seg, eso es imposible en el Segura; me parece que la mayor riada catastrófica fué de unos 900 m3/seg.
El Segura, en todo su recorrido difícilmente supera los 15m3/seg nunca, ni en el tramo Camarillas Ojós.
Os ruego que empleéis la cabeza antes de subiros por las paredes.
Hablar en porcentajes hace estragos en la verdad.

----------


## Azakán

Vaya demagogia.

Si un río lleva 1 m3/seg, pues será porque la naturaleza de la zona es así, y tiene que ser así. 
Y si lo hace por sobreexplotación brutal de la zona y miles de regadíos ilegales, como es el caso, pues con más razón. Lo que no se puede es machacar otra tierra con esa excusa.

----------


## perdiguera

Perdona, pero demagogia ninguna, simplemente la realidad de los números, otra cosa es que no nos gusten y ante eso no se puede hacer nada.

----------


## Azakán

Es una demagogia descarada y que da vergüenza ajena.

Imagínate que a mí 20 metros cúbicos por segundo en el Tajo me parecen una cantidad insuficiente para montar 200 campos de golf que planificara ¿tengo derecho a justificar un trasvase del 70% del agua del Ebro, pongamos por ejemplo, o del Rhin, dejándoles con 300 m3/s si el caudal natural fueran 1.000 m3/s poniendo por ejemplo? 

¿Qué os creéis en el Sureste, los elegidos para quedaros con el agua de quien os plazca? A eso le llamo yo tener la cara más dura que el cemento armado.

Pero es que estoy ya más que harto de vuestra plañidera: os regalo los 20 m3/s de aguas residuales del Jarama que pasan por mi ciudad procedentes directamente de las alcantarillas madrileñas, a cambio de los 20 m3/s de agua verdadera del Tajo que os lleváis vosotros para regar tomates.

----------


## perdiguera

Esa es tu opinión y la de otros.
Demagogia pura y dura es tu segundo párrafo, con el agua del Trasvase no se riegan 200 campos de golf, yo diría que ninguno.
No hemos sido elegidos por nadie, que yo sepa, sino que hay una ley, constitucional, y que hasta que no se derogue es ley y por lo tanto hay que cumplirla.
La cara mía es de carne y hueso, con pelos en la barba. El cemento y el acero los empleo en otras cosas, nunca en mi cuerpo. Por cierto conozco el hormigón armado pero no el cemento armado.
Lloramos lo que podemos y cuando podemos  o queremos, pero si no entiendes lo de la ley, no es mi culpa.
Lo de las alcantarillas madrileñas es recurrente. No creo que sea culpa del Sureste que Madrid y su conurbación no depure correctamente las aguas residuales. Y tampoco es culpa del Sureste que no se les obligue a hacerlo bien. Te aseguro que en el Sureste se depuran y se reutilizan más de una vez, así que si viniesen no te preocupes que sabrían aprovecharlas.
Todo parte de una noticia que es, como las que proceden habitualmente de la zona, cuando menos tendenciosa y maliciosa que busca el enfrentamiento con una pretendida indefensión ante el Sureste.
¿No hubiese sido más justo, cierto y no demagógico, dentro del cuerpo de la noticia, poner lo siguiente: El caudal del Guadiana en Badajoz ha pasado de 34 a 11 m3/seg, mientras que en Rojales el caudal del Segura ha pasado de 0,9 m3/seg a 1,0 m3/seg? Pero no, se pone en porcentaje y números de caudal el descenso y sólo en porcentaje el ascenso, "olvidándose" del caudal, creo que intencionadamente. 
El que el Tajo lleve caudal nulo por Valdecañas, Torrejón o Alcántara, no creo que sea culpa del Trasvase, sino de la gestión de los embalses, más teniendo en cuenta que el caudal por Bolarque ha aumentado un 27%, según pone la noticia.
Por último decirte a tí y a todos los que piensan como tú que mi opinión personal sobre el trasvase, que ya la he manifestado más de una vez en el foro, es la siguiente:
No me gusta el Trasvase tal y como está legislado hoy en día, me gustaría que se trajese menos agua de cabecera, me gustaría que los pueblos limítrofes de la cabecera tuviesen un mejor aprovechamiento de sus recursos, me gustaría que el Tajo llevase más y mejor caudal a su paso por Aranjuez, Toledo, Talavera etc. pero como digo más arriba eso depende de cambiar la ley que está vigente y las leyes las cambian las personas. Empezad a cambiarla.

----------


## ben-amar

Que no soy partidario del trasvase Tajo/Segura en los terminos en que hoy dia se hace, lo he manisfestado mas de una vez.
Que, como dice Perdiguera, es ley tambien lo sabemos todos. Otra cosa es que nos guste o no.
Podremos tener todos los argumentos que queramos en contra, y tengo muchisimos, pero de ahi a generalizar y llamar caraduras a todos hay un abismo. No hay que entrar en los insultos ni menospreciar a nadie.
Para decir las cosas no hay que faltar al respeto, al menos intentemoslo, ¿Vale?

----------

